
Your Facebook data is only worth $5.20 on the dark web - startupflix
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/spooked-by-the-facebook-privacy-violations-this-is-how-much-your-personal-data-is-worth-on-the-dark-web-2018-03-20
======
scotty79
I don't get recent outrage about Facebook. Everybody knew what Facebook knows
about them. Everybody knew that the data someone has about you can land in
someone elses hands. Why the outstanding outrage?

And all the "private" information you shared is not that valuable to anybody.
About $5 bucks on average not only for the ability to download everything you
ever posted but also what your friends posted and also ability to post as you.

In short pretty much nobody cares about you enough to make distinction between
what you consider private and what you consider public. At least doesn't care
enough to pay 5$ on average to get also the former not just the latter.

~~~
velobro
I would still be using Facebook if it was the case where they only have what
we give it.

But that isn't reality. What Facebook actually does is purchase data from
hundreds, maybe thousands, of other sources and tie that to your account.

They follow you around the web with their tracking cookies and save every
website that happens to have a Facebook widget.

They alter your timeline to conduct psychology experiments.

They use other people's data to build a shadow profile of you, even if you
don't have a FB Aaccount. For example, building your graph of friends based on
the contacts that other people upload.

I could go on if I thought harder, but those are just the ones that come to
mind first.

------
Giorgi
The problem with this article is that it is not true, in fact paying someone
for login is how you get scummed.

